# Rubs



## larrydean (Nov 24, 2005)

I have found a total of eleven scrapes over 160 acres, Im sure there is more, but no rubs.I usually find a lot of rubs along with the scrapes, for this property this is unusual. Any ideas?


----------



## justus3131 (Nov 29, 2005)

Hunt the scrapes.  Avg buck will make about 800 rubs a year.


----------



## horsecreek (Nov 29, 2005)

justus is right, hunt scrapes.. 

but as far as just not seeing any rubs, probably just in the thick stuff. alot of times that way on our lease..


----------



## Dupree (Nov 29, 2005)

I would hunt where there is deer sign in general. If scrapes are nearby then that is a plus, but i have hunted scrapes hard before and not had good luck. A lot seem to have been worked at night. Hunt the does and the bucks will follow.


----------



## blindhog (Nov 29, 2005)

Everything I read about hunting scrapes says it is mostly nitetime, best chance with it is early am and late pm.


----------

